# Happy Cinco de Mayo



## RadishRose (May 4, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (May 4, 2021)




----------



## MarkinPhx (May 4, 2021)

It's a big deal here in Phoenix, but mainly celebrated by the locals. I think the Hispanic community here looks at us in a crazy way since it really is not a huge holiday in Mexico. Kind of reminds me of St Patrick's Day.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 4, 2021)

Here's what Cinco De Mayo is all about.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cinco_de_Mayo


----------



## SetWave (May 4, 2021)

Cinco de Mayo celebrates the Mexican victory over the French army at the battle of Puebla de Los Angeles by a small contingent backed by local peasants. But, the French later returned and slaughtered them on their way to Vera Cruz. It certainly represents the little guy standing up to the bigger buy but only receives minor recognition in Mexico.  In Los Estados Unidos it's just an excuse for idiots to get drunk similar to St. Patricks day as many have no understanding of the significance.  The USA did not get involved initially in the Franco-Mexcian war as there was this thing called the Civil War demanding immediate attention.


----------



## Lara (May 4, 2021)

I will definitely be celebrating with a 
Barbacoa Taco and a Sweet Tea!


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 4, 2021)

Happy Cinco De Mayo to all who celebrate!


----------



## RadishRose (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Alligatorob (May 4, 2021)

Happy Cinco de Mayo indeed, one of my favorite unofficial holidays.

It really is an American holiday, we celebrate it more than those in Mexico.  And it was started in 1863 by Mexican-Americans in California.  See https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cinco_de_Mayo .  It is as SetWave says a celebration of the victory of Mexican over the French, but it was the California Mexicans who started the thing.  Anyway I will enjoy a beer tomorrow, every bit as much as the Irish Whisky I had on St Paddies Day.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 4, 2021)

SetWave said:


> Cinco de Mayo celebrates the Mexican victory over the French army at the battle of Puebla de Los Angeles by a small contingent backed by local peasants. But, the French later returned and slaughtered them on their way to Vera Cruz. It certainly represents the little guy standing up to the bigger buy but only receives minor recognition in Mexico.  In Los Estados Unitos it's just an excuse for idiots to get drunk similar to St. Patricks day as many have no understanding of the significance.  The USA did not get involved initially in the Franco-Mexcian war as there was this thing called the Civil War demanding immediate attention.
> 
> View attachment 163362


Wow, well this so called, 'idiot' does not drink (alcoholic beverages) and does not celebrate Cinco De Mayo.   And it is spelled, Los Estados Unidos.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 4, 2021)

I may wear this shirt... just for the heck.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 4, 2021)

I am a very proud 4th generation Mexican American but have never had an interest in Cinco de Mayo celebrations.  I love Mexico and will never abandon my roots.



What a cute decor!!!   Love it!


----------



## PamfromTx (May 4, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Happy Cinco De Mayo to all who celebrate!


Love it!


----------



## PamfromTx (May 4, 2021)

Here are some yummy sombrero cookies for your enjoyment.  What a cute idea.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 4, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 4, 2021)

RadishRose said:


>


Thank you for starting this wonderful thread @RadishRose !


----------



## Pink Biz (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Dana (May 4, 2021)

_*Happy Cinco de Mayo *_… 

.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 4, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 4, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 163390


----------



## Devi (May 4, 2021)

Okay. You all have made me hungry.


----------



## chic (May 5, 2021)

Happy Cinco de Mayo.


----------



## Pecos (May 5, 2021)

This is such a happy thread. Thanks.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 5, 2021)

Another tequila sunrise.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 5, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 5, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 163461


The little sombreros are cute.


----------



## Lara (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Lara (May 5, 2021)

Cinco de Mayo Sugar Cookies


----------



## RadishRose (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Paco Dennis (May 5, 2021)

Where is Jimmy Buffett when you need him?!!


----------



## RadishRose (May 5, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> Where is Jimmy Buffett when you need him?!!


wasted away?


----------



## Tish (May 5, 2021)

Wow, it's so colorful. Love it.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Tish (May 5, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> Where is Jimmy Buffett when you need him?!!


Last I heard he fell off the stage.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 5, 2021)

*I'm not perfect but couldn't resist posting this.   *


----------



## PamfromTx (May 5, 2021)

Hubby went to pick up some GREAT Mexican food and I feel 30 lbs. heavier.  And I didn't even finish 1/2 of the dish.   Chicken enchiladas are the bomb at that place.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 5, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 5, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (May 5, 2021)

Tish said:


> Last I heard he fell off the stage.


Oh my! I never knew about that.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Nathan (May 5, 2021)

MarkinPhx said:


> It's a big deal here in Phoenix, but mainly celebrated by the locals. I think the Hispanic community here looks at us in a crazy way since it really is not a huge holiday in Mexico. Kind of reminds me of St Patrick's Day.


Yea, not a big day in Mexico but the Angelos seized on it as an excuse to drink excessively.


----------



## Irwin (May 5, 2021)

We celebrated Cinco de Mayo this evening by drinking margaritas and watching a video of Los Lobos performing the entire Kiko album! One of my favorite albums of all time. I woke up about a half-hour ago covered with sweat, dreaming I was at a party. It wasn't until I tried to kick the covers off that I realized I was on the couch and had passed out. DOH!


----------

